# Kudzu?



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

We don't have that species of plant in Kansas and frankly, you can keep it there. Rumor has it the honey from Kudzu is a bluish. Isn't it considered a noxious weed and not legal to allow it to propogate? Or if I'm mistaken, is there a use for that plant other than to destroy utility power poles and damage or kill off desired tree species?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I read a few years ago that bees do work it for the nectar. I think I remember it was brought to this country for cattle browse, and in certain areas (mostly the southeast) it literally took over.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*Kudzu*

I live here in south carolina and the kudzu here is prolific! It has a small blue flower with a delightful fragrance. It can pull down massive trees and power lines and can grow 18 inches overnight, but it is a great grazing for cattle which will eat it to death. It has as huge root that can get to be the size of a small car. The root is a delicacy in Japan which is where it is from and it was over harvested there so some from here ship to there. I have not tasted the honey from it yet but if it tastes anything like the blossom smells like it should be delightful!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yep, those blooms smell like grape gum. You know, that artifically flavored bubble gum you chewed as a youngster. If you drive past a patch of the stuff when its blooming you can surely smell it. Its not a bad smell. There's a fellow in south Alabama who makes kudzu honey. The long and short of it is, yes your bees will happily work kudzu.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

When I bought this property I looked at the kudzu as a weed until I got tired of killing it and decided to fert. it for the deer. The acre that I put 13.13.13 on now has no kudzu on it. The deer killed it out (after I mowed it). Here we have people that make jelly from the blooms and some cook the greens. I will try the honey and see how it goes. Does anyone know if it gives off much nectar?


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres the blue honey thread on Kudzo:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220430


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Have a lot of kudzu around my bees. I have seen them working the kudzu but not very often. It seem things have to be just right. Probably more than 100 acres near some of my hives and I have never seen a surplus during the kudzu bloom.


----------



## Cory Barton (Aug 26, 2008)

i've actually done some researching before on kudzu for an environmental science class

the vine is an invasive species from japan, and can grow a foot or more overnight. it was originally brought here in the early 1900s at an expo as a possible plant to help control erosion. Lots of it was planted throughout the southeast, and the conditions for its growth was much better than in Japan, and it just shot off, basically growing rampant everywhere down there and taking up space from native species, growing around and over them and blocking out their sunlight. It can pull down telephone poles and electricity poles, and even uproot trees by growing up and over them so much that the weight becomes too much for the poor trees.

as destructive as it is, it definitely should not be coaxed to keep growing more, and i do believe their are laws restricting it being brought to other states and areas (though a couple patches of it have popped up in other areas, yikes!).

however, this plant actually does have some uses: the leaves can be eaten as a leaf vegetable, the roots can be eaten and cooked like any other root vegetable, and the flowers can be cooked like squash blossoms or be made into jelly (which is supposed to be pretty good, though we thankfully have no kudzu in california, so i cant vouch myself).

=)

and dont worry about helping it spread by allowing bees to pollinate the flowers/seed pods. the plant doesnt spread well by its seeds, as most arent viable anyhow. it spreads mostly from its long and massive rootsystems branching out underground and growing up from them


----------

